# ارجو الرد علي الشبهه دي



## انامسيحي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام ونعمه المسيح معا كل اللي في المنتدي
هوه انا سؤالي بيتركز وبرضه من ضمن الاسئله اللي بيسالوها الاخوه المسلمون حول بحر جيحوم

فالانجيل في سفر التكوين بيقول انه موجود في الحبشه في اثيوبيا

فهوه ورد في الكتاب المقدس - سفر التكوين -الإصحاح الثاني . عدد 13

وبعدين يتسال الاخوه المسلمون ان البحر ده موجود في

تركمانستان إحدى دول آسيا الوسطى وإحدى جمهوريات الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقا. تحدها شمالا قزخستان وأوزبكستان وجنوبا أفغانستان وإيران وتطل من الغرب على بحر قزوين

فالاخوه يتسالون اي هوه موقعه بالظبط؟؟؟؟

في الكتاب المقدس يطلق بحر جيحون والمحيط بارض كوش 

وفي الموقع ده يقول ارض الحبشه
http://www.albishara.org/readbible....y4uJnZlcnRpPTEmbj0yS2ZaaE5pcTJZUFppTm1LMllZLg


فكنت عيز التوضيح من اخوتي في الموضوع ده
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## أَمَة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*ينقل الى الشبهات*​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*من قاموس الكتاب المقدس
**اسم عبري معناه "نبع متدفق".*
* اسم نهر من  	أنهار جنة عدن الأربعة (تك 2: 13) يظن أنه نهر اركيس الذي يصب في بحر قزوين. ويظن بعضهم أنه من أكبر الأنهار في  	بابل.*


*اقرا كدا من قاموس ثاير*







*الرائ الثانى يعتقد بان نهر جيحون هو نهر النيل المحيط بارض اثيوبيا*
*واقرا من اللينك دا*
*The Gihon is spoken of as: “Gihon: the same is it that compasseth the whole land of Ethiopia**” which is the African land area west of the Red Sea and southward. Of course, the political boundaries of what we call Ethiopia today were certainly different in Biblical times, but the general area is correct. And if a river formerly flowed down what is now the Red Sea basin and southward into Africa at the Afar Triangle, it would certainly fit the de******ion of a river that “compasseth the whole land of Ethiopia.” (Genesis 2:13*)





*http://genesisflood.blog.com/tag/paradise/*


*من الموسوعة اليهودية يؤكد انه نهر النيل ويؤكد نفس المعنى بان الربط بين كلمة جيحون بالعربى المدعية على نهر اركسيس خطا ربطه بنهر جيحون بالكتاب المقدس*​

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=225&letter=G#ixzz11BjxTSzT

 
*The second river of Eden, surrounding the whole land of Cush or Ethiopia (Gen. ii. 13). Its identification has been a matter of dispute among Biblical exegetes and critics. Josephus (" Ant. " i. 1, § 3) identifies Gihon with the Nile, and the Septuagint renders "Sihor" (the Nile; Jer. ii. 18) by Γηών. But the Midrash and later commentators, as Saadia and Rashi, think Pison, the first river of Eden, to be the Nile. The Arabs call the Oxus "Jaiḥun," and it has been assumed by certain critics to be the "Gihon" of the Bible. The fact is that the identification of Gihon depends on that of Cush. Huet identifies Cush with Chusistan, and Bochart identifies it with Susiana; apparently, therefore, Gihon must be sought among Asiatic rivers, and it may be the Oxus, the Orontes, or the Ganges. But the medieval commentators, following the Septuagint, considered Cush to be Ethiopia, thus making Gihon an African river. Abraham Farissol, speaking of the position of Eden ("Iggeret Orḥot 'Olam," ch. xxx.), identifies Pison with the Nile, and speaks of Gihon in a way which led his annotator, Thomas Hyde (Ugolinus, "Thesaurus Antiquitatum Sacrarum," vii.), to think that he meant the Niger. Placing Eden in the region of the Mountains of the Moon, Farissol removes the difficulty presented by the fact that the Euphrates and Tigris are in Asia by declaring that these rivers, though taking their rise in Africa, actually run underground till they reappear in Assyria (comp. Pausanias, ii. 5*)


http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=225&letter=G#ixzz11Bk83PZO​
*http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=225&letter=G*


*من موسوعة الكتاب المقدس*
*gi'-hon (gichon; Geon): One of the four rivers of Eden (Genesis 2:13). It is said to compass the Whole land of Cush (Ethiopia), probably a province East of the Tigris. The Gihon is thought by Sayce to be the Kerkha, coming down from Luristan through the province known in the cuneiform texts as Kassi, probably the Cush of the Bible*.
*http://bibleencyclopedia.com/gihon.htm*
*من نت بايبل*
*Gihon [EBD]

*​ *a stream. (1.) One of the four rivers of Eden* (*Gen. 2:13). It has been identified with the Nile. Others regard it as the Oxus, or the Araxes, or the Ganges. But as, according to the sacred narrative, all these rivers of Eden took their origin from the head-waters of the Euphrates and the Trigris, it is probable that the Gihon is the ancient Araxes, which, under the modern name of the Arras, discharges itself into the Caspian Sea. It was the Asiatic and not the African "Cush" which the Gihon compassed (Gen. 10:7-10). (See EDEN*.) 
*http://net.bible.org/dictionary.php?word=Gihon*
​


----------



## alpha&omega (2 أكتوبر 2010)

> وبعدين يتسال الاخوه المسلمون ان البحر ده موجود في
> 
> تركمانستان إحدى دول آسيا الوسطى وإحدى جمهوريات الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقا. تحدها شمالا قزخستان وأوزبكستان وجنوبا أفغانستان وإيران وتطل من الغرب على بحر قزوين



المصادر الاسلامية  اطلقت اسم جيحون على النهر الذي تذكره ويسمى الان ب 
الفارسية امو دريا  

Arabic scholars have sought to identify the "land of Cush" with Hindu Kush, and Gihon with Amu Darya (Jihon/Jayhon of the Islamic texts). Amu Darya was known in the medieval Islamic writers as Jayhun or Ceyhun in Turkish.[2] This was a derivative of Jihon, or Zhihon as it is still known by the Persians


Amu Darya






فعلى اي اساس اطلقوا هذا الاسم على هذا النهر لا اعرف

اما عن موقع جنة عدن فهناك العديد من الاراء منها كما ذكر الاخ شمس الحق بان نهر جيحون هو النيل 
ومنها ما يقول انه نهر قد اندثر و ان كوش تربط ب Kish

Kish (Sumerian: Kiš; transliteration: Kiŝki; cuneiform:  Akkadian: kiššatu is modern Tell al-Uhaymir, Babil Governorate, Iraq), and was an ancient city of Sumer. Kish is located some 12 km east of Babylon, and 80 km south of Baghdad (Iraq).
ويربط مع نهر الكرخة (يصب في نهر دجلة على الحدود العراقية الايرانية )

وهذه اراء اخرى 

Gihon has also been associated with the Araxes (modern Aras) river of Armenia. Another proposed idea is that the Gihon river no longer exists, or has significantly altered its course, since the topography of the area has supposedly been altered by the Noachian Flood.







موقع جنة عدن و انهارها موضوع فيه جدل كبير و اراء كثيرة


----------



## انامسيحي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكركم يا اخوتي ... وبرضه انا في اعتقادي ليا تفسير تاني
هل ان الدنيا بتتغير اكيد كان في حاجات موجوده زمان واختفيت حاليا ... بجانب ان الارض زمان كانت كتله واحده قبل ما تتقسم وتبقه قارات ... وعلشان كده ده ممكن يبقه سبب رئيسي في اللي خلي النهر ده في اسيا ... او اندثاره


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*مينفعش تقارن جغرافية العالم اليوم باسماء عربية 
بجغرافية الكتاب المقدس من اكتر من 5000 سنة لاسماء عبرية
ارجع للمراجع هتلاقى المشكلة زالت*


----------

